# urban birds enthusiasts?



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

anyone one here know anything about wild birds that can be found in your yard? anyone with a feeder or knowledge of urban birds?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

My daughter (and I) is a big bird lover and she has a few books that she checks every bird she sees in the backyard or when we are around. We do have bird feeder as well as pet birds


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I am in Surrey and my wife is a real wild bird lover. We have Golden Finches, House Finches , Nut Hutches, Flickers, Chickedies, Starlings, Mourning Doves, Humming Birds , a bunch I can remeber there names and the odd hawk.

Chris


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The best book I have found would have to be the autobahn I think its called. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> The best book I have found would have to be the autobahn I think its called.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Audubon (Birds) Autobahn - Super highway built by Hilter


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not exactly an enthusiast, but I do like birds, and apparently at least this bird likes me, these pictures were on separate days. I named him Todd.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

ive got a few birds id like to get id'd ill post some pics, ive got a hanging bird feeder and i think theres 2 types of chickadees, 2 or 3 types of sparrows and a couple others that come around 

im colourblind so id's are difficult for me, theres one bird thats between a sparrow and robin sized thats black with what looks like orange on its sides, they mostly hop around on the ground..

also i havent seen a robin all year and now there must be 30 of em in the neighborhood chasing each other around flying super fast, at least i think theyre robins, this normal?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Super highway, bird book... Really who can tell the difference? Lol 

Lots of different birds winter here, they start showing up around now. The black ones hopping around the ground sound like starlings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I see eagles and hawks around my area!!! love them! ever since I was little, hawk has been my favorite! I somtimes stop my car and park on the sideway on 168th st to see them. there is a big tree by the golf course. you can see a pair of eagles and hawks!
only hawk that I hate is blackhawks in chicago lol


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

no theyre not starlings, thats one bird i could identify


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Sounds like a red wing black bird.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

might be but i looked it up says they mainly live in marshes, these guys are living in the rodidendrum bush outside my front door, i will get photos tomorrow


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

from checking the birds of richmond list the only thing it could be is a spotted towhee, but theres no white on their wings there solid black
maybe every bird is a little bit different


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I was going to suggest a towhee but couldn't remember how it was spelled lol... You should be able to tell if its a towhee if it has red eyes. They start showing up around now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

